# New Orleans Hornets (56-25) @ Dallas Mavericks (50-31)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










American Airlines Center, Dallas, TX 
6:00pm CST
ESPN











































































Preview​


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This could be the start of an 8 game Hornets vs. Mavs parade, I think there is actually a good chance for it to happen.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I think so as well


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I believe Byron said he will rest his starters tonight, so they can't afford to come out flat like they have the past couple of weeks. They need to set the tone, before they hand the game over to the reserves.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Got damnit, I don't want them to rest their starters. 

I want my boy AI to dodge Kobe and company. :no:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i wanted to personally thank you for making game threads for every game this season, thats more that can be said for all the other team boards, and you've brought a new light to this part of the site. Even though we don't have that many members talking hornets, we are all pretty level headed and arent totally naive and biased like I've seen on some of the other boards.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I believe Byron said he will rest his starters tonight, so they can't afford to come out flat like they have the past couple of weeks. They need to set the tone, before they hand the game over to the reserves.


Wow, really ? This might not be such a good idea for the Hornets, the Mavs did the same thing against Golden State last year and lost of all of the remaining momentum they had.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tooeasy said:


> i wanted to personally thank you for making game threads for every game this season, thats more that can be said for all the other team boards, and you've brought a new light to this part of the site. Even though we don't have that many members talking hornets, we are all pretty level headed and arent totally naive and biased like I've seen on some of the other boards.



Thanks Tooeasy. I try to keep some life flowing through this Hornets forum. Thanks for being here often. It's still one of the more quiet boards at BBF but I think we're doing ok.


----------



## O.J Hornet (Feb 21, 2008)

I think resting our starters is a good idea but i a way a bad one also if we lose we stand a chance at losing the Division and that would be a shame after all this time be then again resting them is also i a good idea so that they are fresh for our next games but we should pull some of our starters on if the Mavs start blowing us out.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

O.J Hornet said:


> I think resting our starters is a good idea but i a way a bad one also if we lose we stand a chance at losing the Division and that would be a shame after all this time be then again resting them is also i a good idea so that they are fresh for our next games but we should pull some of our starters on if the Mavs start blowing us out.


the division was actually locked up last night when we beat the clippers, so we are firmly the second seed going into the playoffs. however, i remember last year when the mavs played their bench against the warriors last year and got trounced, then the W's lit em up in the playoffs as we all remember. however, our starters have been logging some serious minutes this season, and since this game is theoretically irrelovent i think we should give them a breather before the games start this weekend.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

please, please win this game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Paul looks like he's got it going early this evening. 7:16 left in the 1st quarter and he already has 8pts, 3asts, 1stl.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

armstrong is hustlin like crazy out there... why does he wait until game 82 to show us somethin?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

dallas is swarming on defense, and the Hornets are starting to lull on both ends, I don't like it.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

hahah, wright just owned howard... blocks are such a rarity on this team that when it happens i freak out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow Dallas is getting every single call...that one ref...I think his name is Derrick Stafford,every time he's blown his whistle tonight it's been on the hornets.That fifth foul on CP was a complete sham.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Dallas wanted this game a lot more than the Hornets did...but Chandler only played 29 minutes and Paul didn't play his usual rotations.Bass killed the Hornets tonight...As if everyone didn't know it was a huge mistake for them to throw him away for nothing.Obvious that they were willing to let Kidd shoot all night long.That's the usual plan for him.Everyone lays off.He usually hits those shots one night in five,tonight just happened to be the wrong night for the Hornets.

I don't know why Pargo played so few minutes,but I get the feeling he might have ticked off Scott like he did me.He didn't play after the second quarter.It's not like Mike James was any better though.Dallas' bench really killed the Hornets' bench.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Got damnit! 

Thanks alot. :wink:

*pulls out broom*


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope this isn't a sign of things to come for us. We can't seem to guard anyone lately.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Dallas wanted this game a lot more than the Hornets did...but Chandler only played 29 minutes and Paul didn't play his usual rotations.Bass killed the Hornets tonight...As if everyone didn't know it was a huge mistake for them to throw him away for nothing.Obvious that they were willing to let Kidd shoot all night long.That's the usual plan for him.Everyone lays off.He usually hits those shots one night in five,tonight just happened to be the wrong night for the Hornets.
> 
> I don't know why Pargo played so few minutes,but I get the feeling he might have ticked off Scott like he did me.He didn't play after the second quarter.It's not like Mike James was any better though.Dallas' bench really killed the Hornets' bench.


Hornets didn't go 100% for this game. However, the Mavs did go 100% to avoid the Lakers. Mike James NEVER gets more PT than Pargo, even when Pargo is stinking it up on the court. I think Scott wanted to play the starters to see what the Mavs would throw at them. And Peja only attempting 2 3-pointers? When has that ever happened? Paul sitting for the first 9 minutes of a quarter?


----------

